

Animated graphic on why you should shut off your work computer - merraksh
http://flowingdata.com/2010/10/19/animated-graphic-on-why-you-should-shut-off-your-work-computer/

======
ENOTTY
Updates are usually deployed overnight. That's why I don't shut off my work
computer.

~~~
merraksh
There should be options for that too, then. Windows allows you to turn your
computer off after the update is complete. I'm not sure how long the updates
last, but I'd say, in general, not the entire night.

